# Crayfish at Deer Creek?



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never fished Deer Creek and would like to do a combo trip either take the tin boat out OR shore fish then load up on some crayfish at the end of the day. I have done it before at Strawberry off the dock. Any suggestions on a spot to crayfish at deer creek? Is there an abundance of them in a certain area? Thanks.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I haven't seen them at Deer Creek - so if they are there, they aren't as prevalent as the berry...but I haven't fished it much so I may be completely wrong.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They're in there, but I wouldn't go there expecting to trap any.


----------

